# OpenOffice 1.1 deutsch Final

## cle1109

Heute ist die deutsche Final-Version von OpenOffice 1.1 endlich freigegeben worden. Wann ist damit zu rechnen, den entsprechenden Ebuild als stable im Portage-Tree zu finden (unstable gibt's ihn schon)?

Und wann ist es möglich, die deutsche Version zu installieren? Also mit: 

```
LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice
```

Sind eigentlich alle Sprachen bereits im Sourcecode? Oder wird da noch ein weiteres File runtergeladen?

TIA,

Clemens

----------

## dertobi123

emerge -p openoffice sagt bei mir folgendes:

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.0
```

Frage beantwortet?

Tobias

----------

## cle1109

Nicht ganz, bei mir sieht's so aus:

```
# emerge -p openoffice

[ebuild     N ] app-office/openoffice-1.0.3-r1
```

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p openoffice

[ebuild     N ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.0
```

Aber vielleicht war ja der Mirror noch nicht synchronisiert...

Zum zweiten Teil meiner Frage: Funktioniert dann die deutsche Installation sofort mit diesem Ebuild (also wenn ich "LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice" verwende)? Oder dauert das noch bis das funktioniert?

Und die letzte Frage: Wie funktioniert das genau? Sind bereits alle Spachen im Sourcecode vorhanden und werden mit der LANGUAGE-Variable aktiviert? Oder wird noch zusätzlich eine Sprachdatei heruntergeladen und der Source damit gepatched?

Clemens

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn ich mir das ebuild anschaue _müsste_ das gehen, nur ist die deutsche Lokalisierung (zumindest das -bin-de) erst gestern veröffentlicht worden; ausprobieren  :Wink: 

Alle Sprachen sind im Source Tarball drin, die gewünschte Sprache wählst du aus.

Tobias

----------

## cle1109

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich mir das ebuild anschaue _müsste_ das gehen, nur ist die deutsche Lokalisierung (zumindest das -bin-de) erst gestern veröffentlicht worden; ausprobieren

 Genau das wollte ich vermeiden  :Wink: ! Ich möchte nicht den ganzen Tag compilieren und dann feststellen, dass es erst die englische Version ist.

Zu den Sprachversionen: Den Sourcecode hat's doch schon vor einer Woche gegeben, und die deutsche Sprachversion ist erst heute erschienen - wie ist das möglich, wenn die deutsche Übersetzung ja bereits im Sourcecode ist? Oder wird das Source-Paket im Minutentakt durch neuere (geänderte) Versionen ersetzt?

----------

## dertobi123

Mit Verspätung erschienen ist ja nur die binäre Distribution von OpenOffice.org-de (sowohl für Windows als auch Linux), die Übersetzung ist im "originalen" Tarball drin, sonst wäre im ebuid nicht die Option zur Installation verschiedener Sprachen drin.

Ich kann dir nur das openoffice-bin-de empfehlen, spürbar schneller läuft ein selbstgebautes OpenOffice auch nicht.

Tobias

----------

## Sandlord

Hi !

Hab gerade OpenOffice 1.1.0 auf dem rechner meiner Freundin installiert

(Windows)....

folgende checkbox:

Möchten sie OpenOffice von OpenOffice vers 1.1 updaten ?

oder

möchten sie OpenOffice 1.1.0 in ein verzeichniss neu installieren ?

LOL

Ich werd daraus nicht schlau  :Smile: 

Oder meinen die 1.0 bei der ersten  option ?

Naja, ich habe geupdated (vorher 1.0.3 drauf) und es scheint zu klappen.

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## dertobi123

Scheint nen Typo zu sein, openoffice hat auch nen bugzilla  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ElCondor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann dir nur das openoffice-bin-de empfehlen, spürbar schneller läuft ein selbstgebautes OpenOffice auch nicht.

 

gibt es sonst noch irgendeinen unterschied zwischen der -bin und der selber kompilierten variante (ausser dem möglichen geschwindigkeitsunterschied)? zb wörterbuch oder ähnliches?

----------

## dertobi123

Deutsches Wörterbuch, also Rechtschreibung und deutscher Thesaurus sind im openoffice-bin-de schon drin. Nicht dass ich das Teil bedingungslos jedem anpreisen möchte, aber das bin-de ebuild kann schon was ... IMHO natürlich   :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## ElCondor

```
11:15:43 (13.67 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip' saved [343919/343919]

!!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip. Aborting.

```

wasjetztwiejetzt?  :Smile: 

die dateigrösse stimmt anscheinend nicht mit dem digest zusammen - neues digest machen oder anderen snapshot finden?

nachtrag: die md5 von de_DE.zip stimmt auch nicht  :Sad: 

EDIT: nach anpassen der md5sums und filegrössen im digest hat es (anscheinend) problemlos installiert. Danke  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## MIT_Service

Das mit den falschen MD5's liegt daran das diese Pakete ständig aktuelisiert werden und somit auch ihre Größe/Inhalt ändern.

Das is wohl normal das man den digest da neu generieren muss.

Für solche files wäre wohl ne option in portage ganz praktisch die digests ignoriert.

----------

## gesus

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: nach anpassen der md5sums und filegrössen im digest hat es (anscheinend) problemlos installiert. Danke 

 

Koenntest du mir erzaehlen, wie man das macht, oder wo ich das nachlesen kann? Ich habe nämlich genau das Problem.

----------

## dertobi123

So eine Option wäre für solche Files sicherlich sinnvoll, grundsätzlich ist das aber ein Sicherheitsfeature, dass seine Berechtigung hat und nicht aufgeweicht werden sollte; was wäre zum Beispiel wenn ein ganzer Mirror kompromittiert würde?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, für Gentoo einen Mirror des Thesaurus Snapshot anzulegen und nur Wöchentlich den Digest zu erneuern; alternativ könnte man das Wörterbuch und den Thesarus in einzelne ebuilds werfen oder das ganze so lassen, wie es ist (und im Changelog auf die Problematik hinweisen, aber wer liest das schon  :Wink: ).

Erstere Lösung möchte ich mal ausschliessen, über den zweiten Ansatz könnte man diskutieren.

Tobias

@gesus

ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

----------

## dertobi123

 *cle1109 wrote:*   

> Genau das wollte ich vermeiden ! Ich möchte nicht den ganzen Tag compilieren und dann feststellen, dass es erst die englische Version ist.

 

Hab das heute morgen mal probiert, entgegen meiner Vermutung ist die deutsche Übersetzung noch nicht im Source-Tarball drin, oder der ebuild buggy. (Ist ja als ~ gekennzeichnet) Das ganze bricht kurz nach dem entpacken ab, weil es Sprachspezifisches File nicht entpacken kann.

Tobias

----------

## gesus

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> @gesus
> 
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

 

Danke für deine Antwort, allerdings habe ich anscheinend ein anderes Problem.

```

ebuild /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

```

ergibt bei mir diese Ausgabe

```
>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo//distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip--13:14:27--  http://212.219.247.15/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip'

Verbindungsaufbau zu 212.219.247.15:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

 

Die Fortführung des Downloads ist fehlgeschlagen; dies ist ein

Widerspruch zur Option »-c«.

Die vorhandene Datei »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip« wird nicht abgeschnitten.

 

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

--13:14:27--  http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »thesaurus.kdenews.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu thesaurus.kdenews.org[62.39.112.46]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

 

Die Fortführung des Downloads ist fehlgeschlagen; dies ist ein

Widerspruch zur Option »-c«.

Die vorhandene Datei »/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip« wird nicht abgeschnitten.

 

!!! Couldn't download OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip. Aborting.

```

Was bedeutet "Requested Range Not Satisfiable"? Wie behebe ich den Fehler?

----------

## ElCondor

 *gesus wrote:*   

> Koenntest du mir erzaehlen, wie man das macht, oder wo ich das nachlesen kann? Ich habe nämlich genau das Problem.

 

```
billabong root # cat /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/files/digest-openoffice-bin-de-1.1 

MD5 3e085e6b43a75ea0b0b92188f4231d6c OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_de.tar.gz 79566355

MD5 dcaca9681c9ca695b8b2855b00817c2b de_DE.zip 362110

MD5 b1d083fc5f5764c51acd7e59d9565f9f OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip 343919
```

das sind meine aktuellen werte. 

grundsätzlich: 1. files runterladen, dann 

```
md5sum /usr/portage/distfiles/de_DE.zip
```

 -> wert entsprechend ins digest eintragen, und ende der zeile den wert für 

```
ls -l /usr/portage/distfiles/de_DE.zip
```

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## dertobi123

 *gesus wrote:*   

> Was bedeutet "Requested Range Not Satisfiable"? Wie behebe ich den Fehler?

 

Die runtergeladenen Bytes entspechen nicht dem, was er wollte. Lösch' den Thesaurus Snapshot in den Distfiles, lad ihn neu runter und bau den Digest neu.

@ElCondor

Der Digest des Wörterbuch (de_DE.zip) stimmt auf jeden Fall, wenn Portage deswegen meckert ist dein Download nicht korrekt.

BTW: Das neugenerieren des Digest geht auch einfacher, Linuxer sind nunmal bequem  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## gesus

Habt vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe! Open Office läuft jetzt bei mir und ich habe was gelernt  :Smile: 

----------

## haceye

Hi,

 *gesus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest
> ...

 

Hatte gerade den selben Fehler. Auf dem Standardweg (ebuild ... digest) hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert, aber so scheint es zu klappen:

(Ich gehe davon aus, dass du OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_de.tar.gz schon hast)

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles

wget ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/mirror/OpenOffice/contrib/dictionaries/de_DE.zip

wget http://thesaurus.kdenews.org/download/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

cd /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/

rm Manifest files/digest-*

ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

```

@dertobi123: Ansonsten hat das ebuild einwandfrei funktioniert, danke!

David

----------

## dertobi123

 *haceye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/portage/distfiles
> ...

 

Da bin ich so nicht mit einverstanden, damit generierst du auch für das Wörterbuch einen neuen Digest. Unnütz, da der Digest stimmt.

Richtige Vorgehensweise wäre:

```
rm /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo-Thesaurus-snapshot.zip

emerge openoffice-bin-de

ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

emerge openoffice-bin-de
```

 *haceye wrote:*   

> @dertobi123: Ansonsten hat das ebuild einwandfrei funktioniert, danke!

 Doch nicht dafür  :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## haceye

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Da bin ich so nicht mit einverstanden, damit generierst du auch für das Wörterbuch einen neuen Digest. Unnütz, da der Digest stimmt.
> 
> Richtige Vorgehensweise wäre:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

glaub mir. Auf dem Weg hab ich's 10 x probiert. So mach ich's normal immer, aber dann kam immer der Fehler beim wget. Entweder er hat es runtergeladen und dann gesagt: Couldn't download. Oder - wenn ich es schon hatte - wollte er den Download fortsetzten. Auch wenn ich es manuell runtergeladen hab.

Is ja auch egal, auf jeden Fall funktionierts jetzt.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Vielleicht(!) könnte man in das ebuild noch eine Unterstützung für die Datenbanktreiber einbauen, also z.B. das mysql USE-Flag, usw.

Wäre genial.

ciao David

----------

## Mosquito0815

Ich habe gestern Probiert openOffice 1.1 zu mergen

Gestern ging es auch und er war nach ca. 9h fertig (512MB RAM, 2400+).

Leider war das gesamte Menü in englisch und ich habe die Binaries installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt aber OO wieder kompiliern möchte, dann bricht er immer mit dieser Fehlermeldung ab.

Woran liegt das?

```

=============

Building project helpcontent

=============

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/helpcontent/unx/schart

mkout -- version: 1.3

------------------------------

Making: ../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/uschart.dpz

nothing to zip for activated languages!

cat: No match.

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/uschart.dpz'

dmake:  '../../unxlngi4.pro/misc/uschart.dpz' removed.

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.0/work/oo_1.1_src/helpcontent/unx/schart

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 448, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

```

Ist das das Problem mit dem entpacken der Sprachen???

mfg

mq

----------

## dertobi123

 *haceye wrote:*   

> glaub mir. Auf dem Weg hab ich's 10 x probiert. So mach ich's normal immer, aber dann kam immer der Fehler beim wget. Entweder er hat es runtergeladen und dann gesagt: Couldn't download. Oder - wenn ich es schon hatte - wollte er den Download fortsetzten. Auch wenn ich es manuell runtergeladen hab.

 "Couldn't download" ist der 416er wenn das File schon in den Distfiles liegt. Der Trick ist das File zu löschen, dannn mit emerge openoffice-bin-de (bricht ab wegen kaputtem Digest) das Teil neu zu laden und dann den neuen Digest zu erstellen und dann wieder das emerge anstossen. In der Reihenfolge funktioniert dass, wenn nicht fall ich hier noch bald vom Glauben ab  :Wink: 

 *haceye wrote:*   

> Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Vielleicht(!) könnte man in das ebuild noch eine Unterstützung für die Datenbanktreiber einbauen, also z.B. das mysql USE-Flag, usw.
> 
> Wäre genial.

 Ouha, die Datenbanknutzung in OpenOffice ist nun gar nicht meine Baustelle; ich setz es aber mal auf den Wunschzettel, wenn mir mal langweilig ist ...

@Mosquito0815

Ja, einen ähnlichen Error habe ich bei einem 'LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice' bekommen.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Mosquito0815

Jo, den error hatte ich bei 

```
LANGUAGE="49" emerge openoffice
```

und bei

```
emerge openoffice
```

----------

## dertobi123

Zumindest bei letzterem sollte der Fehler aber nicht auftreten ... Wenn du das reproduzieren kannst mach nen Bugreport auf.

Tobias

----------

## Mosquito0815

ich denke nen Bugreport ist nicht mehr nötig  :Smile: 

http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?msgId=853688&listName=dev

----------

## Mosquito0815

achja

ich habs eben nochmal probiert

jetzt gehts (hatte vorhin glaube ich noch das LANGUAGE noch exportiert)

allerdings hab ich dann das menü wieder englisch

ich will das aber auf deutsch, kann man das irgendwo einstellen?

wenn man das einstellen kann, dann kompilier ichs mit allen sprachen

mfg

mq

----------

## MIT_Service

Hab oo 1.1 jetzt auch mal emerged.

Rein optisch find ichs viel besser als die 1.0er Schiene.

Bin für den Augenblick sehr zufrieden.

----------

## bernd

Hallo,

habe nichts besonders. Wollte einfach mal !DANKE! an dertobi123 sagen   :Very Happy: 

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## dertobi123

Vielen Dank zurück,

hin und wieder hört man sowas gerne  :Smile: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Mosquito0815

Im Changelog steht was von 

"added a hack to build nationalsed versions"

und eben lief 

```
LANGUAGE=49 emerge openoffice
```

ohne probleme durch, mal schaun wie es wird  :Smile: 

----------

## eCaf

Hallo,

ich versuche Openoffice1.1 wie unter http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/faq/index.php?sid=2363&aktion=artikel&rubrik=009001&id=50&lang=de beschrieben zu emergen.

Es tritt aber folgendes Problem auf:

```
#emerge /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies \!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de-1.1' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild

emerge: create(): aux_get() error on app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de-1.1; aborting...

```

EInen ähnlichen Fehler bekomme ich bei folgendem Befehl:

```
#ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de-1.1' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

```

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!

----------

## dertobi123

Hast du das PORTDIR_OVERLAY in der make.conf gesetzt? 

BTW: Seit heute aktuell ist Version 1.1.0, also neuen tarball ziehen.

Tobias

----------

## eCaf

Nein hatte ich nicht, danke! Jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.

----------

## dertobi123

Wenn das OO nach der Installation läuft bitte ne kurze Rückmeldung (wenns nicht läuft auch ...), ich hab heute ein bisschen was dran geändert  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## eCaf

Ja, es läuft. Nur ist im KDE-Startmenü den Eintrag "OpenOffice.org 1.1.0" doppelt.

----------

## dertobi123

... werd ich mir die Tage mal anschauen, benutze hier recht wenig KDE  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ElCondor

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> BTW: Seit heute aktuell ist Version 1.1.0, also neuen tarball ziehen.

 

Hat sich was wesentliches verändert?

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## dertobi123

 *ElCondor wrote:*   

> Hat sich was wesentliches verändert?

 

Steht im ChangeLog  :Wink: 

- Änderung der Versionsnummer aus Konsistenzgründen

- Installation nach /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.0, nicht mehr /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1-de

- Hauptsächlich wegen des Installationsverzeichnisses, aber auch wegen identischer Files in /usr/bin, lässt sich openoffice-bin-de nicht mehr paralell zu einem installierten openoffice oder openoffice-bin installieren (Blocking Dependencies)

- nach dem ersten Start wird für den entsprechenden Benutzer nun automatisch eine "Netzwerk Installation" durchgeführt, damit ist das Problem der nicht funktionierenden (und IMO unsinnigen) "Lokalen Installation" gefixt.

- kleinere Änderungen

- ausserdem hat Hendrik Brandt letzte Woche eine Silbentrennung eingebaut.

Tobias

----------

## Carlo

@dertobi123: Ich weiß nicht, ob Du's in der Zwischenzeit schon gefixt hast. Die Dateien in /opt/OpenOffice.org1.1-de/program/python-core-2.2.2/lib/lib-dynload sind alle auf 644 statt 755 gesetzt.

Carlo

----------

## HotteX

Erst einmal Hallo allen hier im Forum. Ich habe mich heute mal angemeldet nachdem ich schon viel Hilfe aus dem Forum bekommen habe bei meiner gentoo installation. Ich bin noch ein Linux Anfänger und habe jetzt ein Problem mit OpenOffice. Ich würde gerne das deutsche OO incl. Hilfe und Wörterbuch haben. Nachdem ich die Suche benutzt habe bin ich auch auf den Thread gekommen. Aber irgendwie wird mir als ANfänger nicht ganz klar was ich machen soll wenn cih OO installieren will. Ich hab noch keine Version von OO drauf. Es wäre nett wenn jemand mir die paar Zeilen mal aufschreiben kann die ich machen muss um ein deutcshes OO auf meinem system zu bekommen. Am besten mit kurzer erläuterung was die Zeilen machen, damit ich auch was dabei elrne *g*

Danke, HotteX

----------

## MrTom

@HotteX: 

Die schnellste und einfachste Möglichkeit:

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

Im Klartext:

Mach ein Login als root.

Brauchen ein Portage-Overlay, da sonst ebuild bei jeden emerge sync futsch ist:

```
mkdir /usr/local/portage
```

In /etc/make.conf folgendes eintragen bzw. # rausnehmen

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Je nach Leitung eine Tasse bis eine Kanne Kaffe, Tee trinken  :Wink: 

```
wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~dertobi123/openoffice-bin-de.tar.bz2
```

Noch bischen mehr tippen:

```
cd ~

tar -xjf openoffice-bin-de.tar.bz2

cp -r app-i18n /usr/local/portage/

cd /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/openoffice-bin-de/
```

Da Wörterbuch jeden Tag neu erstellt wird brauchen wir den aktuellen digest (man ebuild):

```
ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.1.0.ebuild digest

emerge openoffice-bin-de-1.1.0.ebuild
```

Weiter Kaffe oder Tee trinken, evtl. was essen  :Wink: 

Fertig! 

Wenn es bei ebuild...digest Probleme mit dem download gibt, einfach mehrfach probieren...

Wie es weiter geht, wird dann auf der Console angezeigt...

PS: Empfehle Dir auf jeden Fall mal genau nachzudenken, was Du da gerade abgetippt hast. Das hilft Dir dann bei so manchen andern emerge weiter.  :Smile: Last edited by MrTom on Mon Feb 23, 2004 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

```
ebuild openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild digest

emerge openoffice-bin-de-1.1.ebuild
```

Nach dem, was ich hier gelesen habe, sollte das aber 1.1.0 sein, oder?

Ich habe OpenOffice 1.1.0 gerade installiert, hat ohne Problleme geklappt und nur etwa eine halbe Srunde gedauert (mit DSL).

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## MrTom

 *Franklin2K wrote:*   

> Ich habe OpenOffice 1.1.0 gerade installiert, hat ohne Problleme geklappt

 Hast Du natürlich recht! Habs abgeändert...

----------

## HotteX

@MrTom

Danke, die Anleitung hat echt geholfen, Das Ebuild installieren usw. hat alles gut geklappt. Aber dann als sich OpenOffice dann selber einrichten wollte hat der mir bestimmt 200 fehler angegeben, aber es scheint trotzdem zu gehen.

HotteX

----------

## Franklin2K

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> @MrTom
> 
> Danke, die Anleitung hat echt geholfen, Das Ebuild installieren usw. hat alles gut geklappt. Aber dann als sich OpenOffice dann selber einrichten wollte hat der mir bestimmt 200 fehler angegeben, aber es scheint trotzdem zu gehen.
> 
> HotteX

 

Komisch, ich habs es auch gerade nach der Anleitung von Mr.Tom gemacht und keinen einzigen Fehler bekommen.

Was wurden für Fehler ausgegeben?

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## HotteX

naja, wenn man alles nach der Anleitung gemacht, danach hat man unter kde in der startleiste ja eine OO Verknüfung, dann hab ich mal Write gestartet und dann ist ja das installationmenu gekommen. Und es sind dann halt so 200fehler gekommen, das er irgendwelche datein nicht 

naja, aber scheint doch zu gehen.

----------

## Franklin2K

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> naja, wenn man alles nach der Anleitung gemacht, danach hat man unter kde in der startleiste ja eine OO Verknüfung, dann hab ich mal Write gestartet und dann ist ja das installationmenu gekommen. Und es sind dann halt so 200fehler gekommen, das er irgendwelche datein nicht 
> 
> naja, aber scheint doch zu gehen.

 

Hm, merkwürdig, ich hab's genauso gemacht und keinerlei Fehler. Aber wenn alles funktionier ist es ja okay  :Wink: 

BTW: Ich spiele gerade mit OO herum, ist wirklich gelungen.

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## dertobi123

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> Aber dann als sich OpenOffice dann selber einrichten wollte hat der mir bestimmt 200 fehler angegeben, aber es scheint trotzdem zu gehen.

 

Das ist der Punkt: Du musst es nicht selber einrichten, das entsprechende Script wird beim ersten Aufruf von OO ausgeführt. Wenn man es selber aufrufen müsste, dann würde das in der Anleitung[1] stehen.

[1] http://tobias.scherbaum.info/gentoo/ebuilds/openoffice/

----------

## MrTom

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Wie es weiter geht, wird dann auf der Console angezeigt...

 Und auf der Console steht nix von einem Setup. Wenn man oowriter von einer CLI startet steht doch sogar alles da:

```
running openoffice.org setup...

Setup complete.  Running openoffice.org...
```

@dertobi123: Bei mir war nur diese Meldung und die Frage von OO ob ich mich registrieren will. So wie früher (Netzwerk-Setup) war bei mir nix. Funktioniert aber alles. Persönliche Daten kann ich ja auch so eingeben, dazu brauche ich kein Setup  :Wink: 

.openoffice/ und .sversionrc werden angelegt. Keine Fehlermeldungen bei mir. 

Bei mir alles OK. Gut hab Fluxbox, kann von KDE-Menüs nicht mitreden  :Wink: 

Danke für den guten ebuild, der mir schon lange lange Zeit viel Rechenleistung und Arbeit abnimmt  :Smile: 

PS: Kann es sein, dass OO 1.1.0 vvviiieeellll schneller startet? Ist ja inzwischen fast wie M$ Office  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> @dertobi123: Bei mir war nur diese Meldung und die Frage von OO ob ich mich registrieren will. So wie früher (Netzwerk-Setup) war bei mir nix. Funktioniert aber alles. Persönliche Daten kann ich ja auch so eingeben, dazu brauche ich kein Setup 
> 
> .openoffice/ und .sversionrc werden angelegt. Keine Fehlermeldungen bei mir. 

 

Genauso sollte es sein.  :Smile: 

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Danke für den guten ebuild, der mir schon lange lange Zeit viel Rechenleistung und Arbeit abnimmt 

 

Ich brauchs halt hin und wieder selbst mal, einmal installiert man es von Hand, dann wird man faul  :Wink: 

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> PS: Kann es sein, dass OO 1.1.0 vvviiieeellll schneller startet? Ist ja inzwischen fast wie M$ Office 

 

Viel schneller als 1.0 auf jeden Fall, wie sich das mit MS Office verhält müsste man mal benchmarken  :Wink: 

----------

## Franklin2K

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass OO 1.1.0 genauso schnell startet wie Office XP, vielleicht sogar etwas schneller. Ist jedenfalls ein schönes Stück Software.

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## HotteX

In der Console selber hatte ich auch keinen Error. Aber halt danach, hat mich OO gefragt ob ich mich registireren will, wo mein Java ist und ob ich Netzwerk installation will. Danach hat er mit dem kopieren angefangen ist hat dann bei 50 -80% ab und an errors ausgeworfen. aber ich kann OO starten und es scheint trotzdem alles zu funktionieren.

----------

## Franklin2K

 *HotteX wrote:*   

> In der Console selber hatte ich auch keinen Error. Aber halt danach, hat mich OO gefragt ob ich mich registireren will, wo mein Java ist und ob ich Netzwerk installation will. Danach hat er mit dem kopieren angefangen ist hat dann bei 50 -80% ab und an errors ausgeworfen. aber ich kann OO starten und es scheint trotzdem alles zu funktionieren.

 

Komisch. Ich wurde nur gefragt, ob ich mich registrieren will, sonst nichts. Dann wurde OO korrekt gestartet. 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## alex4654

Ich habe mich auch an die Anleitung gehalten und alles hat prima funktioniert, vielen Dank nochmal.

----------

## Mooz

Funzt auch mit der 1.1.1 de 

=)

http://tobias.scherbaum.info/download/openoffice-bin-de.tar.bz2

----------

## HotteX

Hallo,

wie update ich am besten mein OO 1.1.0 . muss ich erst die alte löschen oder kann ich das irgendwie updaten lassen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

wenn du das "alte" emerged hast, dann einfach

emerge -C <Paketname>

hmm -> sonst muss du alles händisch löschen.... ABER das neue dann bitte emergen - dann sparst du dir in Zukunft sowas...

hth,

ciao

----------

## HotteX

ich hab das alte ja mit dem ebuild von tobi installiert. schon wegen den deutschen wörterbuch. wenn ich das jetzt wieder normal emerge, dann bekomme ich wieder das englische

----------

